# Acetic acid where to buy.



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Hey guys I've searched the forums and still can't find a decent like to a 0.6% AA any links? Thanks M x


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

http://southernresearchco.com/misc.html

i order peps from them and the AA. great service, peps sent in cold packs!!


----------



## Hardc0re (Apr 21, 2009)

Ordered from here before:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160515545287&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## colinidj (May 23, 2008)

http://www.propeptides.net/-c-108 got a big sale her but for how long i don't know so be quick it's only £3.33


----------

